# SixSixOne 661 - EVO Pressure Suit Body Armor 2010



## floleerau (20. April 2010)

Kennts sich jemand damit SixSixOne 661 - EVO Pressure Suit Body Armor 2010 aus??  

       MFG FLO


----------



## floleerau (21. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooominik (21. April 2010)

ich hab den Vapor
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=6f92a858-a35d-4ab0-8573-20f01ef8523b

was willst denn wissen? Spezifisch zum Evo oder allgemein?


----------



## floleerau (21. April 2010)

Hallo
ja wollte wissen wie die Passform ist, ob da was verrutsch.Hab zur zeit den    	
SixSixOne 661 - Assault Pressure Suit und trotz Schulterprotektoren mir letzte Woche das Schlüsselbein gebrochen das Fande ich net so super=(

 MFG FLO


----------



## X-Fire (21. April 2010)

Es kann dir niemand sagen wie gut dir das Evo passt. Das musst du schon selber anprobieren!


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

wahrscheinlich ist der schutz vom pressure suit besser (wenn's überhaupt einen unterschied gibt), da mehr plastik dran ist, 

und zweitens: 
du brichst dir das schlüsselbein ja nicht, weil du genau auf die stelle fällst. 
bei einer indirekten fraktur bricht das schwächste glied der kette, egal ob da ein panzer drüber ist oder nicht.
das häufigste ist ja ein sturz auf den ausgestreckten arm -> weiterleitung der einwirkenden kraft auf das schlüsselbein -> *kracks* 

eine jacke kann daran nichts ändern.


----------



## floleerau (21. April 2010)

Ja da hast du Recht aber vielleicht hat jemand schon mit dem Ding Erfahrung und kann ein bischen von pro & kontra erzählen

wie ist den der  http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=6f92a858-a35d-4ab0-8573-20f01ef8523b


----------



## floleerau (21. April 2010)

Ok schon wieder was gelernt!!! (DANK dachte es wäre Gebrochen weil der Schulterprotektor weg gerutscht ist!!!??


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

das weiss ausser dir wohl niemand.


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2010)

Da hat dubbel recht, vor dem Bruch hätte dich kein Panzer geschützt.
Ich bin persönlich von 661 enttäuscht, denn die verbauen einen Hauch von D3o und machen die Sachen aber richtig teuer. 

Nach dem ich mit den Rippen auf einem Stein gekuschelt habe, weiß ich das ein Panzer nicht genug Kunststoff über den Rippenbereich haben kann.
Aus dem Grund IXS Battle EVO


----------



## floleerau (21. April 2010)

HÄä wie kapier ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (21. April 2010)

Wozu trage ich dann so ein ding??


----------



## svs (21. April 2010)

Im Steinfeld mit Protektorenjacke abrollen tut dann doch nicht soooo arg weh, wie ohne.


----------



## floleerau (21. April 2010)

=) richtig das stimmt


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)




----------



## Alexspeed (28. April 2010)

IXS Battle EVO ist mir leider ein wenig Teuer, da fahr ich lieber vorsichtiger

Nee die 661 Vapor suit 2010 würd mir gefallen für den Preis. Kann mal jemand berichten ob genug Plastik drann ist.
Wie ist sie belüftet das ist mir sehr wichtig. für 110 sieht se schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit der O'Neal MadAss die ballern sie doch überall raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbangdeimudda (16. Juni 2010)

also ich hab mir jez ma ne evo pressure suit gekauft so und ich find halt die passform echt überragend auch so was konfortabilität angeht...aber meiner meinung nach is halt echt extrem wenig die brust geschützt und ich weiß jez auch nich ob ich mir jez ne andere holen soll oder die behalten soll...


----------



## Alexspeed (8. Mai 2011)

Und wie sind so die Erfahrungen mit der EVO Suit???

Kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## Ewoodster (6. Juni 2011)

Gebt mir einen Monat, dann melde ich mich zum Thema. Habe mir am Samstag den 2011er Evo geholt, kann ihn aber erst Testen, wenn ch auch ein Bike habe. Da lässt mich Canyon mit dem Strive noch etwas warten...

Kleines update: Hatte den Suit gestern für eine halbe Stunde einfach so getragen (ohne Sport zu treiben) und habe bei dem schwül-warmen Wetter schon so Kerntemperatur erreicht. Das gibt im Hochsommer einen "Spaß" im Bikepark.


----------



## Ewoodster (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hate den 661 Evo Pressure Suit gestern zum ersten mal im Einsatz und er hat sich auch sofort bezahlt gemacht. Ich war mit einem Freund im Bikepark Winterberg unterwegs und habe insgesamt 4 mal mit dem intensiv mit dem Untergrund Kontakt aufgenommen.

Der Impact Foam in den Schulter und Unterarmschonern ist sehr gut, da er im normalen Betrieb absolut unaufällig ist, bei den Stürzen aber sehr gut geschützt hat. Ich habe außer einem blauen Fleck auf der Wirbelsäule keine Beschwerden an den geschützten Stellen. Ohne den Rückenprotektor hätte ich wohl deutlich schlimmere Verletzungen davongetragen. So konnte ich einfach aufstehen und weiter meine fahrerischen Grenzen austesten.

Im allgemeinen sitzt der Pressure Suit wie angegossen. Selbst nach meinen teils heftigen abflügen haben sich die Protektoren keinen bisschen verschoben und saßen genau dort, wo sie den Einschlag dämpfen mussten. Der Nachteil dieser perfekten Passform kommt dann beim Ausziehen zum tragen: Das Ding klebt durch den Schweiß förmlich auf der Haut und macht das ablegen recht kompliziert.

Gestern waren es in Winterberg etwa 20°C und dennoch habe ich ziemlich stark transpiriert. Bei höheren Temperaturen würde ich kein Trikot über dem Protektoranzu anziehen, was natürlich bei Stürzen zu starken Abnutzungen der Polster führen würde.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden und heilfroh, dass der Protektoranzug so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Icono (30. November 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ich hate den 661 Evo Pressure Suit gestern zum ersten mal im Einsatz u[...]



Wie groß bist du? Ich bin mit 175 am schwanken zwischen M und L. Bei einem Brustumfang von 96cm messe ich L, Taille sagt aber die Grenze von M. Deformation meines Körpers oder falsches Messen sind möglich


----------

